# Medication : Updated Drug Dosages



## Sondra

*Updated Drug Dosages
*

It has come to our attention that some of the drug dosages in our saanendoah drug information are dosed for cattle or for long ago used dosages in the mid 90's and before. We can't in good conscience preface posts that Joyce has gone to all the trouble to collect, between this and her copper research we owe her such a great deal of gratitude we are going to update dosages in this sticky. Please do check the withdrawals and reasons for using the drug we update with the saanendoah threads on here, just use the two resources together.

Thank you for understanding. DGI Admin's and Mods.


----------



## Sondra

*Re: Updated Drug Dosages *

Di-methox-----you may only find some powdered stuff. Here is the breakdown how to use it if you absolutely have to.
1 package to a pint of water.
There's 94,600mgs in one pint of water. 16oz in a pint. 30cc/oz.
Divide 94600 by 480cc = 197mg/ml. Each cc will treat 2.6#'s of kid and give it the needed 75mg/kg.
For a 10# kid...3.8cc round that off to 4cc...I don't deal in 10ths orally.
20#=8cc
25#=12cc
30#=16cc
35#=20cc
40#=24cc
45#=28cc
50#=32cc
You can carry it on up to 75-80# in 4cc increments.

If you mix this concentrated like this...use warm water..make absolutely SURE you get all the powder dispersed in the liquid...and keep it in the AC or refrigerator until you use it all up in 5 days. Toss what you don't use.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

*Draxxin and Excede will update as more info becomes available.*

EXCEDE® (ceftiofur crystalline free acid) Sterile Suspension
Though safe in cattle when properly given, inadvertent intra-arterial injection in the ear is possible and is fatal. It is also 3 times more expensive than Naxcel at $320 for a 100ml bottle, and directions say to give at the base of the ear.

DRAXXIN® (tulathromycin)
Touted as a single dosage shot, even the USDA information is incomplete for use in goats. Will update as I find more info.


----------

